# Fumbling with Cubase



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Ftarrega-lagrima
I only played once without warming up, except for some whisky  Then I tried different plugins. Recording is a job...Oh, I'm testing my new microphone, a DPA 2011


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Not sure if my input signal is loud enough. Any expert advice? Played Lagrima so I didn't have to practice...


----------

